# The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show February 12th 2011



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello All



Just wanted to let everyone know our show is coming soon. This is our 2nd show and we hope to continue to grow and improve. We have added Hanks Eagle Raceway to the event and are still looking for a large scale track. Tables are still only $20.00 each . Please call 610-440-0487 if you have any questions. You can also visit http://www.valleygoto.com for vendor application.



The Great Lehigh Valley

Slot Car Show and Swap Meet

Merchants Square Mall

1901 S 12th st

Allentown Pa 18103

Saturday Febuary 12th

10am-3pm Admission $5.00

Early Buyers 9am $10.00

Buy Sell Trade Slot Cars

Enjoy Over 10,000 square feet of Slot Cars

New and Old, All Manufactures, All types of slots and parts

Racing with ECHORR and Hanks Eagle Raceway Wizzard Dragstrip Door Prizes,Trophies,Plaques

Show Info Call 610-440-0487 Vendor 8ft Tables $20.00

www.valleygoto.com

Upcoming Shows 

August 6th 2011

October 15th 2011


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I will be helping with Hanks Eagle Raceway dragstrip and we are looking forward to lots of new racers along with many regulars. the classes are easy. 1)Tuff Ones, original or Auto World/Johnny Lightning. 2) AFX, original or Auto World/Johnny Lightning. 3) Specialty 4Gear, original or Auto World. 4) inline, modern type inline chassis readily available. all classes are intended to be stock with bodies intended for specific chassis. slip on silicone tires and wheelie bars permitted (recommended). come early, practice and be ready to race for a full day of fun. looking forward to meeting lots of folks and showing them the joys of drag racing. there will be cars available for all classes from vendors and tires will be available too. this is an opportunity you won't want to miss. al


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds like it's gonna be a blast. I will be there and be bringing 2 buddies, along with my weapons.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump, bump


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Updates*

Hello All,

We will be ordering the trophies and plaques for the racers. Cant wait, We are still looking for a portable large scale track to add to the event. Please contact me if you have a track and would like to participate. 

Thanks

Kevin
http:www.valleygoto.com


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Racing update*

HANKS EAGLE RACEWAY

In association with

THE GREAT LEHIGH VALLEY SlOT CAR SHOW

present

WINTER WIPEOUT H.O. DRAG RACE

February 12 2011


1.TUFF ONES. Stock Auto World, Johnny Lightning, Aurora Tuff Ones type chassis. Only injection molded hard plastic screw on bodies allowed. 
2.AFX. Stock Auto World, Johnny Lightning and Aurora AFX type chassis, magnatraction and non-magnatraction. Only injection molded hard plastic clip on bodies allowed.
3.4-GEAR. Stock 4-Gear Auto World and Aurora Specialty type chassis. Only injection molded hard plastic bodies manufactured for these specific chassis allowed.
4.INLINE. Stock inline chassis including Tyco, Tomy, Auto World, Aurora, Life Like, Marchon, Rokar, Amrac. Only injection molded hard plastic bodies designed and intended for each specific chassis manufacturer permitted.


Dash, AFXtras and O goes HO bodies permitted.

Slip on silicone tires and wheelie bar permitted (suggested).

Vendors will be selling these cars and tires at the show.

Additional cars and tires may be available from racers and promoters.

Prize plagues awarded to 1st, 2nd, and each semi-finalist.

Racing is free, please support the vendors.

The WIZZARD track is 20’7.5” start to finish with about 16” of shutdown.

Trik Trak Drag Trax timing system provides Christmas tree start lights, reaction time, elapsed time, mile per hour and winner statistics which are shown on a Beta-Bright LED display for all to see.

Racing begins at Noon.



Contact [email protected] for more information.

We will also have ECHORR on hand with a Road coarse also..Plus vendors from 5 states with items for sale.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think I can actually make this show. It will be my first...imagine that.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jimmy, ask for alpink at the drag race area.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Wow*



videojimmy said:


> I think I can actually make this show. It will be my first...imagine that
> 
> .I'll finally meet VJ.Bob and I will be there.Tom


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Particpant Plaques and Trophies*

Hello, 

Things are moving forard with The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show. We have recieved many calls from new vendors and seems most of the past vendors will be setting up. We have also have the Tropies and Plaques for the racers . I have attached a photo below. We look forward to sharing the great hobby of Slot Cars and racing. 

Hope to see you all next weekend...:wave:


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

*photo*

Not sure where the photo went but you can see it under my photos.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> videojimmy said:
> 
> 
> > I think I can actually make this show. It will be my first...imagine that
> ...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll be setting up there as well - assuming it is one of the few days when it doesn't snow!!!

Joe


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I'll be setting up there as well - assuming it is one of the few days when it doesn't snow!!!
> 
> Joe


Don't start with snow excuses ,be there.Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> Don't start with snow excuses ,be there.Tom


YES SIR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What is the address please? I have to google and find out how far it is


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th St.
Allentown,PA 18103


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Redman440 said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi. I realize this is short notice and all but you think I can get a table? I went to the site but there is no time to print out a form and submit. Please let me know what to do and I will get it done.

Thanks Joe

P.S. I also left a voicemail on your number.

Hope to see you all there.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, I'm sure that if you show at 7 am Saturday with cash in hand for a table, Kevin will find you something to set up on. see you there!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> Joe, I'm sure that if you show at 7 am Saturday with cash in hand for a table, Kevin will find you something to set up on. see you there!


10-4 there bud!! See you there!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers and I will be there.Another road trip.Then we plan on going to TKO'S new Slot car raceway.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Bob Beers and I will be there.Another road trip.Then we plan on going to TKO'S new Slot car raceway.Tom Stumpf



Do we have an adress for Todd's place yet?? Is he even going to be there? I am hearing things about him. as of lately


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I see dead people.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Saturday, Saturday, Saturday !!!!!! be THERE or be SQUARE !!!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> Saturday, Saturday, Saturday !!!!!! be THERE or be SQUARE !!!!!!!



All packed up and ready. Hooking up with Tom at 5:40 and hitting the road. 80 miles for me. 

See you there.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I had fun today at the show...met some cool people like Tom, Bob, Joe and Gene.
Bought a couple of cool custom t-jets, picked up a few lighted tjet chassis, a couple of O-HO release 3 bodies and some Dash Magnets. My only regret is that I got there so late. 


Already looking forward to attending another show.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Anyone have pics?


----------



## ubetrbqwik (Oct 24, 2007)

I have some pics I'll post up later today. It was a great event. Thanks to Al and Hank for letting my kids wear out hte dragstrip. Now I have to buy them an AW one. 
Kevin, it was a great show. We will be back for sure.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW, what a great show. met a lot of nice folks and got to teach some how to stage and react to the "chistmas tree". all the vendors were cool and provided good bargains and helpful advice. it was a lot of fun watching folks that have never drag raced a slot car get bitten by the 'bug'! the kids were the most fun and all were so well behaved and exhibited such good sportsmanship that I wondered if I were dreaming. a big Thank You to Kevin for providing the place and time to set up Hanks 1/64 drag track and allow so many folks to have a free opportunity to try 1/64 HO slot drag racing with a real timing system. looking forward to the next show we are able to attend. and now, a shameless plug for Hanks next race in Skippack PA on April 16. I will create another thread with the details on time, place and classes. also, a shameless plug for Erics upcoming race on February 19 ... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=316194 .... see you there!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Al... sorry I missed you there... I was only there the last 90 mins or so and spend most of the time at Bob and Tom's tables


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea it was a good day. Got some bargains, got my first in the CTSV Freakz series and got to do a bunch of passes!!! Only burnt up the track once too!!

Al tell Hank sorry bout that. I made the necessary tire changes too for next time. It's amazing how much power you get out of those 2 car batteries!!! Spun the tires right off the rim and had a spark show!!! 

Thanks to Jim for cleaning up Hank's track too. Thank you.

Count us in again for a table next show.


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Thanks....*

Hey, Glad to see everyone had a good time, I want to thank Al,Hank and the Echorr guys for providing the racing fun. I also want to thank all the vendors that came. It was only our second show and we hope to keep adding more each time. If there is anyone that has a portable track to race please contact me. We hope to keep racing a big part of the event. Mark your calenders for August 6th for our next event. The building has AC so it should be a good time. Again Thanks to all who attended and participated in The Great lehigh Valley Slot Car Show. See ya at the next show. :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Redman440 said:


> Hey, Glad to see everyone had a good time, I want to thank Al,Hank and the Echorr guys for providing the racing fun. I also want to thank all the vendors that came. It was only our second show and we hope to keep adding more each time. If there is anyone that has a portable track to race please contact me. We hope to keep racing a big part of the event. Mark your calenders for August 6th for our next event. The building has AC so it should be a good time. Again Thanks to all who attended and participated in The Great lehigh Valley Slot Car Show. See ya at the next show. :wave:


It was a blast.

Aug 6th huh? Mark me down for a table again Kevin.

Thanks for having us:freak::freak:


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Redman,

Glad to see you post here. I did enjoy the show and having the dragstrip open was definitly a plus. Thanks to Al and Hank for bringing it and setting up.

I did not get to run on the road course since they were doing a special thing over there. Would have loved to get a few laps in.

My friend won one of the door prizes, that was a nice surprise.

Can we email you with a few questions/ideas?


Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Put me down for a table on Aug 6th too!


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello , Please feel free to email me with any questions or suggestions. [email protected] But thanks again to all the help and participated..:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> Bob Beers and I will be there.Another road trip.Then we plan on going to TKO'S new Slot car raceway.Tom Stumpf




Ya, so how did that go?


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

*It was a great show*

I had a good time, and made up a video of the event which can be seen at 



 .


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, Dave nice video. Thanks that came out good. This was only our second show so we are glad that everyone had a good time. We have a great location and hope to keep improving the show. Again thanks to everyone that helped make it a success. Vendors,Tracks,Particpiants,Attendees.. etc... :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

groovy video!


----------

